# Today was the final straw



## lithman (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have IBS. Ok, that being said I have had a colon resection due to chronic diverticulitis. I now realize I been dealing with IBS symptoms for year. I have had many a close call, had to go in questionable places due to urgency. I'm 45 years old and only found out why I had this problem 5 years ago. I've changed my diet. tried to start exercising and walking more to help with my symptoms. However, in the past year two years I have noticed that I am having problems with leakage and on occasion full episodes of urgent diarrhea that have left me depressed and embarrassed. I have been avoiding work, social engagements, and travel because of my problem.

Today was the final straw. I was teaching when I had an unexpected and uncontrollable need for relief. Unfortunately, I was a bit late. I had the accident that we all dread. Luckily the students didn't see it, however I didn't have a change of clothes. I don't want to go in to any more detail. I finally came to the realization that I need a diaper. This is so embarrassing for me. I understand the need, but I cannot reconcile that with the idea of wearing a diaper. They have incontinence pads but nothing for the problem we share. Any words of advice. I guess I will start by asking which product is best, etc.

Thanks in advance,

C


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi lithman,

There's a thread on this very topic in the IBS-D forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/167127-diaper-advice-please/.

Sorry to hear about your accident. I hope you can find a way to cure your gut. The Specific Carbohydrate Diet has worked wonders for me; I've been blogging about my experience, and I'd be happy to discuss it if you like. There are a lot of other approaches discussed in these forums as well. Perhaps most importantly, everyone here will understand your experiences.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## lithman (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Miller I appreciate the kind words. I will look in to the diet you mention. I have been reading these posts and I realize that this isn't the end of the world. I have continued to have problems but my anxiety has lessened, but the problem still persists. I am so glad I found this site. From what I've read there are many people who have this problem and I'm impressed with the honesty and insight. Thanks again.

C


----------

